# help needed for a very matted westie



## westieowner (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a very grumpy 10 year old website who would soon take your hand off should you try to pick him up, this is partly to do with a compressed disc in his spine and partly because he is a general grump. The trouble is he is impossible to brush, I have suffered many bite injuries from trying to groom him, we used to take him to a groomers but because of his back, and a slight incontinence problem we can't do this anymore. His hair has got so long and out of controlling the majority of it instated down to the skin, not just a few tats here and there it is everywhere and in big clumps, I have tried so many times to cut them off but as soon as he sees the scissors the teeth are out. With him being so small too it is hard to hold him still especially without hurting his back. I have even tried shaving him but the clippers won't get through the tats, I need something quick and easy to get rid of these as he looks like a unloved homeless dog, any advice??


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am not positive ... but does/would your vets office have groomers that could handle him with maybe a medication to calm him? I am just guessing and throwing this idea out there. I know meds are probably not good at his age ... but neither is a skin infection from the matts.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you tried muzzling him while grooming? It won't hurt him, and it will get the job done quicker. This might work, coupled with some medication.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd probably have the vet do it with some medication to calm him down.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

I second...or third? the vet

Our vet does grooming for all her patience and knows which are ok with which meds and knows what injuries to watch out for.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Any time the groomer at my clinic has a dog who bites, she just muzzles them. It's harmless. If he doesn't like the muzzle, try to get him used to it gradually, or just bring him to a professional groomer.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Your dog needs to go to a groomer. plain and simple. he is probably more grouchy being due to the pain matting causes. even with a back issue and a agressive dog a groomer can still groom a dog. 

I do quite a few with back, hip, leg ect issues. They get more breaks. but they get done. Some may get done on the floor as they lay on their side. some get 2 of us booked for them so one can hold the dog up. ect

Cutting matts out with scissors is very very dangerous and will result in a cut dog. 

IMO its neglectful to not have such a type of dog groomed by some one who knows what they are doing. call around explain your situation and find some one. 

If possible ask your vet about a sedative to help calm him down at the groomers. so he doesnt freak out as much and hurt humself.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Tankstar said:


> Your dog needs to go to a groomer. plain and simple. he is probably more grouchy being due to the pain matting causes. even with a back issue and a agressive dog a groomer can still groom a dog.
> 
> I do quite a few with back, hip, leg ect issues. They get more breaks. but they get done. Some may get done on the floor as they lay on their side. some get 2 of us booked for them so one can hold the dog up. ect
> 
> ...


Ditto. Groomers are professionals, who deal with grouchy dogs every day. We also deal with dogs with injuries, arthritis, etc. For the safety and well being of your dog, take him to the groomer.


----------

